# quick "Q" about harvesting



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 21, 2007)

:48: most of my hair are turning from white to amber/red. i wanted to know do the tricones change colors the same time as the hairs? right now they're cloudy.:afroweed:


----------



## Bubby (Feb 21, 2007)

You'll need a magnifier to check the trichomes (sp?). They don't change colors at the same time, it's strain dependent. 

Check this link: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938
It has more details than I can offer you.
Good luck!


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 21, 2007)

yea, on my last grow (prior to purchasing a microscope) i chopped some of the buds off early based on the color of the hairs.  but this was a big mistake, the buds were still 1-2 weeks away from being mature, so it was a waste of some nice top colas    i got a really nice microscope kit for like 25 bucks or somethin, its a small investment that really lets you decide when you want to harvest, and how you want your bud to turn out

the more amber in your trichomes, the more stoney and couchlock the weed is going to get

hope this helps


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 22, 2007)

i got a magnafeing glass they look cloudy ima let it go another week r 2


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> i got a magnafeing glass they look cloudy ima let it go another week r 2



sounds about right... good luck with the harvest


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 23, 2007)

well i smoked what i took off last week and it waz great not harsh great smell when i started to break it down and a body high outta this world, i love it  well im finna smoke the rest of it only took 3 buds off and it =4.5 great way to spend my bday wit my 1st grow


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 1, 2007)

do you think its ok to cut a branch or to off when its near the end for a sample? would that slow it down?


----------



## berserker (Jul 1, 2007)

here are acouple charts for you to help you decied when you think you should harvest your plants.Hope they help.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------

